
Show HN: Dropanon - pmilla1606
Written in React Native and available on the App Store. An anonymous, geofenced messaging application.<p>Medium article: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@pmargaritoff&#x2F;dropanon-e6429e8ead5b<p>App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;dropanon&#x2F;id1142800386<p>Dropanon: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dropanon.com
======
andrewdb
This looks interesting - nice work. Nice job with the UI, although I could
imagine a map looking pretty cluttered with circles after a bit of use.

What do you do to mitigate location spoofing, if anything?

~~~
pmilla1606
Thanks! The map will actually not display all drops, they are limited to ~50
or so and are meant to just indicate that there is _something_ around.

Nothing in place to actively mitigate location spoofing though you do need to
be using the iOS client in order to get something pushed to the Firebase store
(you could run it in a simulator I guess and fake locations). You can actually
see some test drops I made in the middle of the atlantic here:
[https://dropanon.com/map](https://dropanon.com/map)

